# Stratigraphic Column of Egypt



## GeoOo (22 نوفمبر 2010)

Stratigraphic Column of Egypt

Egypt’s geological record is summarized in this lithologic columns chart which includes the three main producing areas and also the Northern Sinai region. The lithology columns are a guide to the basic rock types present. The chart of the lithology columns of each area is arranged in a geological manner by age. The thicknesses shown do not represent the actual rock thicknesses in these areas but show the basic lithology deposited during each interval of geologic time. (Modified from Egypt WEC, 1984, Schlumberger).​


----------



## تولين (22 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك على الموضوع


----------

